# Whick klein linemens do you prefer?



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

talking about klein; whick limenes of klein do you like the most?'


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

The regular one's. I've never really been into gadgets on my line pliers. 

The first thing I normally do, though, is cut off the grips and put on the red replacement grips.


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

whay do you do thet what is the advantage?


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

I like the journeyman series best. Mine had an accident a few months ago so I bought a pair of knipex. I hated them at first(they were really sharp) but now they feel just like my old journeyman series did. I'll probably go back to klein when I replace these. If you blindfolded me and had me hold the knipex and the Jman series I would have a hard time telling them apart.


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

None

After using my Knipex I will never buy another klein


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

robnj772 said:


> None
> 
> After using my Knipex I will never buy another klein



X2. I tried a pair of Knipex last month. Won't go back to Kleins unless I lose them and have to use my old pair.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

guess I'll have to give em a try next time I blow a hole in my kleins.


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

480sparky said:


> X2. I tried a pair of Knipex last month. Won't go back to Kleins unless I lose them and have to use my old pair.


 Come over to the darkside huh.:laughing:

I liked the journeyman series before I switched to Knipex. 
My biggest gripe about Kleins was the grips would slide off, at least on the jman series. That really chapped my ass on a $40 pair of pliers.


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

i really like my ideal laseredge line pliers both the 35-3012 and the 30-3430


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

robnj772 said:


> None
> 
> After using my Knipex I will never buy another klein


Im in the same boat. •••• Klein!

~Matt


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

D2000-9NECR

Until I can find a Knipex linemans with a crimper over the counter I have to stay with these or Ideals.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

Speedy Petey said:


> D2000-9NECR
> 
> Until I can find a Knipex linemans with a crimper over the counter I have to stay with these or Ideals.


 
I agree in the Klein brand these are my favorites as well. I use the crimper constantly.


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

Speedy Petey said:


> D2000-9NECR
> 
> Until I can find a Knipex linemans with a crimper over the counter I have to stay with these or Ideals.


 
I bought mine from lowes with a crimper


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

I might actually switch to klein for my lineman's. :blink:


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

i just saw the linesmans with crimper at loews today.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

Josue said:


> talking about klein; whick limenes of klein do you like the most?'


journeyman 2000


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

I have always used the D2000 9NE pliers...but when I wear through this pair, I will probably try Knipex.

I don't like the journeyman grips...I much prefer the red Klein Koat grips. They feel a little rough on the hand at first but once you use them a bit they get comfy.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

cdnelectrician said:


> I have always used the D2000 9NE pliers...but when I wear through this pair, I will probably try Knipex.



I used the D2000 9NETP (same thing, but with a fish-tape puller behind below the hinge). But after getting the Seatek fish tape puller, I never used linesmans again.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

robnj772 said:


> I bought mine from lowes with a crimper


I hardly ever go in there. Maybe I should check them out.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

I use HD2000-9NE and I also use J2000-9NE. The first pair at work and the second pair at home.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Frasbee said:


> I might actually switch to klein for my lineman's. :blink:


 :clap::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

william1978 said:


> :clap::clap::clap::clap:


Well after looking at the HD series which definitely cost more than what you find at home depot, I see nothing but quality there. I mean, the knipex ones are alright, but I think the edges are too sharp and too brittle. I would stick with Channellock but they're about an inch too big for my hands.

The craftsman pros I had were good, but just a bit too dull.

Still won't buy klein drivers though, Wera is my new best friend.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Frasbee said:


> Well after looking at the HD series which definitely cost more than what you find at home depot, I see nothing but quality there. I mean, the knipex ones are alright, but I think the edges are too sharp and too brittle. I would stick with Channellock but they're about an inch too big for my hands.
> 
> The craftsman pros I had were good, but just a bit too dull.
> 
> Still won't buy klein drivers though, Wera is my new best friend.


 Maybe that is why I haven't had the issues that others have had with klein side cutters because I use the HD's.


----------



## Chevyman30571 (Jan 30, 2009)

I use the J2000-9NECRTP and absolutely love them. I will never use another brand of cutter. I have the crimper and fishtape puller. Kleins are the best I have ever used, nothing compares. I get mine from the supply house not HomeDump.javascript:PrdSel('J2000-9NECRTP');


----------



## MasonJar (May 21, 2010)

Speedy Petey said:


> D2000-9NECR
> 
> Until I can find a Knipex linemans with a crimper over the counter I have to stay with these or Ideals.


 

Try Lowes. My wife works at lowes and they sell alot of Knipex tools.


----------



## Stan B. (Jul 25, 2008)

http://www.toolup.com/klein/d2000-9netp.html


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm thinking that I won't need to buy much from Klein ever again.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

I don't really care what brand I get. Main feature I look for is beveled edges near the back and a gap so when I get my beaters in there it doesn't hurt as bad. My 1995 pair of Kliens is still hanging in there. Don't cut very well though. Have a gap from lopping a live circuit 5-6 years ago.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

I used these from Klein - http://www.toolup.com/klein/hd2000-9ne.html until I tried the Ideal Laseredge , like these - http://www.toolup.com/ideal/30-3430.html (I don't have the crimping die, I have the fishtape puller)


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

Not much Klein left. Most of all of that crap is either back backup or waiting to be given way.

When I buy new strippers they'll be Ideal. And that volt-tick has a mind of it's own.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Josue said:


> talking about klein; whick limenes of klein do you like the most?'


I didn't know their was a difference.


----------



## Electric Al (Mar 13, 2010)

Let's face it. Many tool manufacturers used to put out quality,but now they are only interested in quantity.


----------



## Thomas Dul (May 31, 2010)

jman series , with the fish tape pullers and crimpers ! oh yea ! haha


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

Rudeboy said:


> Not much Klein left. Most of all of that crap is either back backup or waiting to be given way.
> 
> When I buy new strippers they'll be Ideal. And that volt-tick has a mind of it's own.


lookit all them fancy screw-drivers! They sure are colorful!


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

I hate those fruity tool pouches...get a real pouch.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

NolaTigaBait said:


> I hate those fruity tool pouches...get a real pouch.


What do you consider a real tool pouch?


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

I plan on getting new bags sometime soon but I have no idea what to get.
Any suggestions? I don't want leather pouches though.

My boss recently chuckled and said my bags look like a christmas tree. :laughing:
For the record, I've let him try out the wiha drivers and he loves them.


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

william1978 said:


> What do you consider a real tool pouch?


I like the old school Klein leather pouches...I forget the number...The one that takes like 2 years to break in.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

NolaTigaBait said:


> I like the old school Klein leather pouches...I forget the number...The one that takes like 2 years to break in.


Boo yeah!
...also filled with Klein tools. :thumbsup:


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

Rudeboy said:


> I don't want leather pouches though.


What about a "pleather" pouch?


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

BuzzKill said:


> What about a "pleather" pouch?


isn't that what Atlanta vegans use? To go with your red pleather boots.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

Rudeboy said:


> isn't that what Atlanta vegans use? To go with your red pleather boots.


uh huh huh, good one Beavis.


----------



## Mike_586 (Mar 24, 2009)

Josue said:


> talking about klein; whick limenes of klein do you like the most?'


The ones the quit making in the 90s along with the backing they gave those tools.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

Rudeboy said:


> I plan on getting new bags sometime soon but I have no idea what to get.
> Any suggestions? I don't want leather pouches though.
> 
> My boss recently chuckled and said my bags look like a christmas tree. :laughing:
> For the record, I've let him try out the wiha drivers and he loves them.


I'd get a carpenters nail belt(like my carhart one) and a leather rear pocket tool holder. Your knees will love you.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

NolaTigaBait said:


> I like the old school Klein leather pouches...I forget the number...The one that takes like 2 years to break in.


 Me too. I use both of these the larger one I have had about 13 years.


----------



## Acadian9 (Jun 6, 2009)

D213-9NETP are the best pliers I've used so far. I use the fish tape grip a lot and even after 2 years the pliers only have a small gouge in the cutting blade and the tips of the handles are worn through. I bought a pair of D2000-9NETP to replace them so I'm hoping they last even longer.


----------



## Elec-Tech (Oct 10, 2009)

Was digging through my stuff and found my 10 year old pair of D2000's. Oh the smile that put on my face...they are almost brand new. Was using a pair of Knipex that I thought I would try out after getting tired of the pile of crap Greenlee's I had.


----------



## Pilky (Oct 20, 2009)

william1978 said:


> Me too. I use both of these the larger one I have had about 13 years.


Have this one and love it. Holds my main tools and isn't too bulky.


----------



## Adam12 (May 28, 2008)

I hate my J-man series Kleins, gonna try Knipex soon.


----------



## Voltech (Nov 30, 2009)

Pilky said:


> Have this one and love it. Holds my main tools and isn't too bulky.


I love that pouch.


----------



## Ampere (Jul 16, 2010)

I use the Klein J2000 series of side cutters; no complaints there.

I like this smaller Greenlee just to keep a few tools with me.


----------



## tshumate (Jul 29, 2010)

You can now buy Knipex Linemans pliers with both a fish tape puller and crimper. You will find them at Lowes, on-line websites or at your local electrical wholesalers.


----------



## kevmanTA (Jul 20, 2010)

2000 series, I've cut a few 5/16 bolts with these babies.. Oh yeaaa.


----------



## headrec (Feb 25, 2008)

I have a pair of the Klien 2000 Series with both the fish tape puller and crimper. After 2 years though the grips are starting to slide off.

Any solid ways to get the handles to stick? Crazy glue, jb weld, etc.?


----------



## Schultz134 (Jul 25, 2010)

william1978 said:


> Me too. I use both of these the larger one I have had about 13 years.


I have one just like this that I used maybe 3 times. I would sell it for $25+ship if anyone in this thread wants it.

I'm pretty faithful to my klein lineman's though. Just the standard linemans. I have cut up to 1/4-20 bolts, pennies (for fun), countless 6-32's and 8-32's, up to #6 wire, etc. The only holes in them are from looping live circuits. Whoops. Guess I should remember my tick more often.


----------



## Mike_586 (Mar 24, 2009)

headrec said:


> I have a pair of the Klien 2000 Series with both the fish tape puller and crimper. After 2 years though the grips are starting to slide off.
> 
> Any solid ways to get the handles to stick? Crazy glue, jb weld, etc.?


I forget the exact name of the stuff I used but it was some sort of marine grade, clear, silicone type adhesive. It let go the first time after several months. The second time I used it I actually put in the effort to clean the old crap off the handles, scuff them a little with sand paper and used a small rasp to roughen the inside of the grips and clean them out before applying the glue. That worked like a charm.


----------



## Tuckahoe Sparkplug (Oct 3, 2008)

Schultz134 said:


> I have one just like this that I used maybe 3 times. I would sell it for $25+ship if anyone in this thread wants it.
> 
> I'm pretty faithful to my klein lineman's though. Just the standard linemans. I have cut up to 1/4-20 bolts, pennies (for fun), countless 6-32's and 8-32's, up to #6 wire, etc. The only holes in them are from looping live circuits. Whoops. Guess I should remember my tick more often.


Got a Klein pouch very similar to this that I'd been using since 1979. Don't know if it was a 5165 because it only had one screwdriver holder on each side, but that sucker is tough as barb wire. My first pouch, before that one, only lasted two years. Recently had to start using a tool bag with 1000 volt rated tools (fruit basket)...company requirement. I always preferred Channel Lock linemans because of the internal pivot...you could hammer on either side.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

All right I have heard all the rave reviews for the Knipex, so what pair. If someone will post a link I'll try a pair.


----------



## Mike in Canada (Jun 27, 2010)

brian john said:


> All right I have heard all the rave reviews for the Knipex, so what pair. If someone will post a link I'll try a pair.


The ones that I bought at Lowe's are these, the 09 11 240. They have a fish-tape puller and 'universal' crimping die. Very, very sweet to handle and use. I don't recommend using them to cut anything hardened or spring-tempered.

Mike


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

brian john said:


> All right I have heard all the rave reviews for the Knipex, so what pair. If someone will post a link I'll try a pair.


I use the combination pliers. I don't do a lot of crimping so they're perfect for me. 02 02 180 are the ones I own but they have some other combo models as well. I think 03 02 180 are basically the same just a slightly different design. You can find them online for less than thirty bucks.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Automobile trim adhesive is the best thing I've found so far to fix grips that always slide off. It's like 10 bucks a tube at the auto parts store, but works very well.


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

Rudeboy said:


> Not much Klein left. Most of all of that crap is either back backup or waiting to be given way.
> 
> When I buy new strippers they'll be Ideal. And that volt-tick has a mind of it's own.


that's a really cute pouch!!


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm glad you think so.


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

Don't see what your problem with Klein is. Looks to me like you hardly ever even use your tools anyways, lmao.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

Really? I use my tools every day that I work which is about 40 hours a week. 

Yeah, Klein sucks. Where are your heavily used tools?


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

I'm sure you're the dude who gets laughed at a lot.

Guys!!! Guy!!! looks at my sweet screwdriver!!


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

jza said:


> I'm sure you're the dude who gets laughed at a lot.
> 
> Guys!!! Guy!!! looks at my sweet screwdriver!!


Given the dissatisfaction many guys seem to have with certain tools, people are often glad to learn of something really fantastic.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

You're so correct. I get laughed at all day long.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Rudeboy said:


> You're so correct. I get laughed at all day long.


Yeah, but only because you're funny looking, and not because of your screwdrivers.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> Yeah, but only because you're funny looking, and not because of your screwdrivers.


:laughing:

Don't I know it. Good thing there are funny looking girls out there.
:thumbsup:


----------



## MasonJar (May 21, 2010)

Mike in Canada said:


> The ones that I bought at Lowe's are these, the 09 11 240. They have a fish-tape puller and 'universal' crimping die. Very, very sweet to handle and use. I don't recommend using them to cut anything hardened or spring-tempered.
> 
> Mike


 

Listen to this man. I bought the ones with fishtape puller and crimper, I love mine, but I wouldn't cut screws, bolts, and generally stuff that your not supposed to or not recommended.


I decided to try and cut a screw like the ones in the 1/4 inch anchor set and it gapped them ever so slightly. Its barely noticeble, but none the less still there. I told myself for the price that they cost I will only cut what is recommended and not try that again.


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

MasonJar said:


> Listen to this man. I bought the ones with fishtape puller and crimper, I love mine, but I wouldn't cut screws, bolts, and generally stuff that your not supposed to or not recommended.
> 
> 
> I decided to try and cut a screw like the ones in the 1/4 inch anchor set and it gapped them ever so slightly. Its barely noticeble, but none the less still there. I told myself for the price that they cost I will only cut what is recommended and not try that again.


 I M O, If you have good, clean, well maintained tools, you can do the job better and faster. Other than pliers etc, I do not worry about brand name tools, as long as they are good tools. What do you think Fellow Sparkies???


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

I agree. I used to be an all Klein tools guy, not anymore. I don't care what brand makes good stuff, i just want good stuff and try to keep it nice. Although, I could do better at keeping my tools nice and clean.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

MasonJar said:


> Listen to this man. I bought the ones with fishtape puller and crimper, I love mine, but I wouldn't cut screws, bolts, and generally stuff that your not supposed to or not recommended.
> 
> 
> I decided to try and cut a screw like the ones in the 1/4 inch anchor set and it gapped them ever so slightly. Its barely noticeble, but none the less still there. I told myself for the price that they cost I will only cut what is recommended and not try that again.


The packages claim it can cut screws, piano wire, and ASCR, which I assume is aluminum conductor steel reinforced?

Anyway, one would gather ya could cut something as common as fishtape without worry, but that's not the case.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

I cut anything I can wrap my Kleins around. If I hadn't blown them up on a hot wire one time they'd still be going strong. Course they were made in the early 90's.


----------



## Ampere (Jul 16, 2010)

oldtimer said:


> I M O, If you have good, clean, well maintained tools, you can do the job better and faster. Other than pliers etc, I do not worry about brand name tools, as long as they are good tools. What do you think Fellow Sparkies???


I think whatever you feel comfortable with is the determining factor.. For screwdrivers, I started as an all KLEIN guy, but now include also GREENLEE and IDEAL.. I don't know about these Euro drivers so many are raving about; I don't really care for the shape, but I've never used one.. 

Maybe I'd like them if I tried them, but I don't have any problem with what I'm using.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

I have an older than dirt pair of kleins that I've used a few times and they cut well.


----------



## Ampere (Jul 16, 2010)

nitro71 said:


> I cut anything I can wrap my Kleins around. If I hadn't blown them up on a hot wire one time they'd still be going strong. Course they were made in the early 90's.


You should be able to cut into a live hot without any problem, unless you catch a neutral at the same time.

I only cut copper wire with my Journeyman 2000 series sidecutters; anything more robust and I use the porta-band. I can cut up to number 2 wire with them with some effort, up to number 4 with little effort.


----------



## Schultz134 (Jul 25, 2010)

I just bought a new Klein 11 in 1 today....

So I figured "Hey, let me check out the packaging for that great "Made in USA" that I love to see and is the reason I buy Klein tools."

Ok so I'm looking....

looking....

looking....

DAMNIT! "Assembled in the USA with US and Foreign components"

Looks like I will start to check out these German brands...though I doubt I will switch. Something about Klein just makes me feel better than these 100% foreign brands.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

Ampere said:


> You should be able to cut into a live hot without any problem, unless you catch a neutral at the same time.


And there's the rub :whistling2:

I cut anything with mine. If the hands can mash them together it'll cut it. Don't know if the steel used to be harder in them.


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

Rudeboy said:


> I have an older than dirt pair of kleins that I've used a few times and they cut well.


No problem with my new Klein's either. You must just have girl arms. 

Sound like the type of guy who would buy 'BX cutters'.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

jza said:


> Some pretty nice stuff. What's resale value on a kit like this?


You seem to have got a lot of heavy banging out of this set.

So why are you trying to pawn stolen merchandise on this website?


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

Rudeboy said:


> You seem to have got a lot of heavy banging out of this set.
> 
> So why are you trying to pawn stolen merchandise on this website?


lmao, nothing's stolen little guy. Go play with your Lego screwdrivers and keep thinking they really turn screws better than any other screwdriver.

The only reason you use insulated screwdrivers is because you lack the dexterity to handle a live device with a regular screwdriver. Should consider a desk job.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

jza said:


> lmao, nothing's stolen little guy.


Yeah, I believe you.

You are an apprentice. Go get your broom and dustpan.


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

Rudeboy said:


> Yeah, I believe you.
> 
> You are an apprentice. Go get your broom and dustpan.


You're an electrician, it's Monday, shouldn't you be at work?

Civic holiday in Canada, what's your excuse? Cough, laid off cause you suck, cough.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

jza said:


> You're an electrician, it's Monday, shouldn't you be at work?
> 
> .


I'm not working today. Simple as that.
have fun with your holiday, helper.
:thumbsup:


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

Rudeboy said:


> I'm not working today. Simple as that.
> have fun with your holiday, helper.
> :thumbsup:


lmfao

That sucks. My boss gives me 40 hours a week! Guess you just aren't worth much to him eh?

BUT BOSS LOOK AT MY WIHA SCREWDRIVERS!!


----------



## KlienKid69 (Feb 5, 2010)

He's just mad because Klien refuses to make a rainbow edition of his favorite pliers.


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

As if you haul your girl tools around in that tool belt. That implies you actually have to wear that thing the two days of week you're lucky to get called into work.

Around here guys like you are kept on payroll to keep the electrician to apprentice ratio up.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

jza said:


> lmfao
> 
> That sucks. My boss gives me 40 hours a week!


Awesome, at nine bucks an hour that must be a great check at the end of the week.


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

Rudeboy said:


> Awesome, at nine bucks an hour that must be a great check at the end of the week.


Guess again. Don't worry little guy, I'm sure work will pickup soon and he'll get around to calling in the guys at the bottom of the list . Until then, keep blaming it on illegal immigration and not the fact you're just lame to work with.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

Actually, I work forty a week as well.

Keep it going, helpers.
:thumbsup:


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

jza said:


> Guess again. Don't worry little guy, I'm sure work will pickup soon and he'll get around to calling in the guys at the bottom of the list . Until then, keep blaming it on illegal immigration and not the fact you're just ****ty to work with.


Well considering that i am not on the list...


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

Rudeboy said:


> Actually, I work forty a week as well.
> 
> Keep it going, helpers.
> :thumbsup:


Not this week!

You should see if you can get a job at Home Depot or something. The stress of working part time seems to be taking a toll on your body. Your head called, it wants its hair back.


----------



## KlienKid69 (Feb 5, 2010)

What do you know, another lazy worker from California who probably hasn't put in a full work week in years.

No doubt guys like this are the ones giving the trade a bad image.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

[/QUOTE]. Until then, keep blaming it on illegal immigration [/QUOTE]

wow, you really have no idea what you're talking about do you.


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

Your boss said the exact same thing about you when he had you rough a basement last week.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

What's the deal with these IBEW apprentices? The two of you really have some issues.


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

Rudeboy said:


> What's the deal with these IBEW apprentices? The two of you really have some issues.


Not union, guess again baldy.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

jza said:


> Your boss said the exact same thing about you when he had you rough a basement last week.


:laughing:


----------



## KlienKid69 (Feb 5, 2010)

Rudeboy said:


> I filed for Long Term Disability because I cut my finger on some wire last week.


Typical California work ethic.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

jza said:


> Not this week!


Yes, this week.
:laughing:


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

KlienKid69 said:


> Typical California work ethic.


right.
:laughing:


----------



## KlienKid69 (Feb 5, 2010)

The fact that you are somewhat proud of the fact that you are collecting 40 hours a week and doing less absolutely disgusts me.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

KlienKid69 said:


> I'm flaming gay!


:laughing:


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

KlienKid69 said:


> The fact that you are somewhat proud of the fact that you are collecting 40 hours a week and doing less absolutely disgusts me.


Please explain. Since you know everything...


----------



## KlienKid69 (Feb 5, 2010)

..........


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

.........


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

Rudeboy said:


> Yes, this week.
> :laughing:


Gona' pick up a night shift or did you come in on a Sunday?

ANYTHING FOR YOU BOSS, I GOT MY WERA SCREWDRIVER DON'T WORRY!!


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

jza said:


> Gona' pick up a night shift or did you come in on a Sunday?
> 
> ANYTHING FOR YOU BOSS, I GOT MY WERA SCREWDRIVER DON'T WORRY!!


yes?
:laughing:


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

That really sucks. Around here only bottom of the barrel electricians are forced to work anything other than Monday to Friday.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

jza said:


> That really sucks. Around here only bottom of the barrel electricians are forced to work anything other than Monday to Friday.


Yep, cause overtime sucks so much.
So what do bottom of the barrel helpers do?

I mean hell, you have so much experience in the area.


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

Rudeboy said:


> Yep, cause overtime sucks so much.
> So what do bottom of the barrel helpers do?
> 
> I mean hell, you have so much experience in the area.


Not overtime when he gives you a full day off to compensate, moron.

Bet he asks you to use your own cellphone and your own vehicle to go on jobs too. You're exclusively residential, right?


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

Befriend jza?
:laughing:


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

jza said:


> Not overtime when he gives you a full day off to compensate, moron.


You really should already know that's not how it works.


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

What's it like only ever doing houses? Must get boring. I did that for my first 6 months. Can't imagine 10 years.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

jza said:


> Not overtime when he gives you a full day off to compensate, moron.
> 
> Bet he asks you to use your own cellphone and your own vehicle to go on jobs too. You're exclusively residential, right?


How long have you been here? If you must know... i use a company vehicle which I take home every day, supplied company cell, and I do both commercial and residential.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

jza said:


> What's it like only ever doing houses? Must get boring. I did that for my first 6 months. Can't imagine 10 years.


I like doing houses and commercial work actually.


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

Rudeboy said:


> How long have you been here? If you must know... i use a company vehicle which I take home every day, supplied company cell, and I do both commercial and residential.


Ya but pretty much 95% residential eh? I can tell.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

jza said:


> Ya but pretty much 95% residential eh? I can tell.


 I do more resi but certainly not 95%. More like 75% I'd say.

Why don't you break down a typical work day in the world of _jza_ for us.

seriously, I'm intrigued now.
:thumbsup:


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

Rudeboy said:


> I do more resi but certainly not 95%. More like 75% I'd say.
> 
> Why don't you break down a typical work day in the world of _jza_ for us.
> 
> ...



BRB, going to go enjoy my paid holiday.

Enjoy being laid off, bet you can't wait to get back to stringing Romex and tying plugs.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

jza said:


> BRB, going to go enjoy my paid holiday.
> 
> Enjoy being laid off, bet you can't wait to get back to stringing Romex and tying plugs.


Yeah, that's what I thought.

Somehow I highly doubt you even have a job.


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

Rudeboy said:


> Yeah, that's what I thought.
> 
> Somehow I highly doubt you even have a job.


LOOK AT MY PLIERS, I'M SO DIFFERENT. THE KLEINS JUST DON'T CUT #14 ROMEX AS WELL.

You could pretty much do your job with a pair of scissors.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

jza, I strongly suggest you drop the commercial tough guy attitude. Right now I do 95% resi and I'll still work you ass under the table at 45 years old, residential or commercial. 
To some of the others, again, I strongly suggest you drop the adolescent rude comments. This is still ampublic forum and not the local bar or job site. 

This thread is done.


----------

